# Volunteers needed to test new vanes



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

We are looking for 6 volunteers to test a new vane that we are thinking of carrying in our store. These vanes are called xs-wings and are available only in Europe. 

We would like to have volunteers that are experienced and can provide feedback on the accuracy, durability and overall performance of these vanes.

We will supply the vanes and instructions for setup to 6 shooters.

Please use the contact us form on our website to request more information if you are interested in helping with this trial.

Thank you,
Julie 

Rudy's Sporting Goods


----------



## The Rev (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd like to try them. P.M. me.


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Count me in . Pm me


----------



## Glockafella (Jun 7, 2008)

I will give them a try, I have 11 unfletched Lightspeeds...PM me!


----------



## hantenjr2007 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Vanes*

I will give them a try shoot me a PM


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

ill try them would love to


----------



## mojo man (Aug 12, 2007)

I would like to see how they work. count me in.


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

They look nice, I would love to give them a shot.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Message sent via your website as requested!!


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

I will give them a try shoot me a PM


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Well if you don't already have enough ppl I will def do it


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

PM me i shoot tons of field and target archery, would love to try them.


----------



## gungage (Apr 29, 2008)

*tester*

asa tour starts here in texas in two weeks I will give em a test drive.


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the overwhelming response to help us test these vanes.
I believe all the slots have been taken at this time but if someone has dropped out before the vanes have shipped or if we decide to extend this trial I will contact you.

Thank you
Julie


----------

